

Preliminary analysis of a floating-point benchmark on ARM processors - codedivine
http://codedivine.org/2012/09/25/prelim-analysis-rgbenchmm/

======
Zenst
Works on Nexus 7, results:

1 thread - 316.0 MFlops 319 on 2nd run 2 threads - 880.0 MFlops 4 threads -
1454.0 MFlops

~~~
codedivine
Thanks. Good to know it is consistent with what other users reported to me :)

